# Liverpool okays red light district?



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

Talk about depressing.....
________________________________________________

Liverpool makes bid for first legal prostitution zone

Thu Jan 27, 4:31 AM ET 


LONDON (AFP) - Liverpool has approved plans to set up a red light district to allow legal prostitution. The plan, supported overwhelmingly by the city council, must now be submitted to the Home Office for approval. 

"The council has voted with an overwhelming majority to approach the Home Office with our plans," a council spokeswoman said. "It is now up to the Home Office to decide if we can have the UK's first official managed zone." 

The proposed red light zone would follow the model used in the Dutch city of Utrecht, where prostitutes can ply their trade only at night, in an industrial area of the inner city and away from homes and operating businesses. It would be easily accessible by car and public transport, and have ample parking. 

The plan also includes security measures including police patrols, closed-circuit cameras, a health and welfare centre and controlled entrances and exits to ensure only sex workers and their clients used the area. 

Liverpool councillors did not decide which area of their city would be designated as a vice zone, although two were proposed by researchers from the Liverpool John Moores University. Councillor Flo Clucas said the plan was intended to make prostitutes safer at work and at the same time "to offer them all the support and help necessary to get out of the sex trade". 

A spokesman from the Home Office in London said they were looking into possible "managed zones" of prostitution, but said it would require new legislation to make them legal. 
"Any change to the law would be subject to the usual parliamentary process, with the usual thorough debate and scrutiny," he said.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

Those Brits are so progressive! Next stop, Canada!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Those Brits are so progressive! Next stop, Canada!



To think this is happening in the land of the Puritans and Spurgeon.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 27, 2005)

SOmetimes, I think it's going to have to get much worse before it gets better.


----------



## daveb (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Those Brits are so progressive! Next stop, Canada!



Unfortunately I think you're right. Canada prides itself in being "progressive" and standing up for "rights".


----------



## BobVigneault (Jan 27, 2005)

> To think this is happening in the land of the Puritans and Spurgeon.



Even sadder still Ivan, the land of the Puritans and Spurgeon and the town that gave us the Beatles! Sounds like "a hard days night" but thanks to the Liverpool admins, "she's got a ticket to ride".

The churches started by the puritans are now teaching 'all you need is love'. "Help!" How can the churches be content to "let it be".
"We can work it out" they say, I say, "Yeah, yeah, yeah".


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 27, 2005)

There's no guarantee the government will approve this. I doubt it very much. If they don't approve it, it won't happen, regardless of what Liverpool wants.

Something to pray about. Another good reason we shouldn't be part of Europe methinks.

JH


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> 
> 
> > To think this is happening in the land of the Puritans and Spurgeon.
> ...


----------



## SmokingFlax (Jan 27, 2005)

What I don't understand is:

Why aren't the citizens of Liverpool screaming for the resignation of the entire city council who "voted with an overwhelming majority" for this instituted deviancy???!!!

They have so plainly demonstrated that they are unfit to govern. They MUST obviously deem this to be a GOOD thing.
What's next...making this some kind of sacrament like the ancient pagans with their temple prostitutes?

May God grant England a new reformation.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> 
> 
> > To think this is happening in the land of the Puritans and Spurgeon.
> ...



Well, if Liverpool doesn't mend it's ways they are going to be SOOO "Yesterday"!!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> There's no guarantee the government will approve this. I doubt it very much. If they don't approve it, it won't happen, regardless of what Liverpool wants.
> 
> Something to pray about. Another good reason we shouldn't be part of Europe methinks.
> ...



I was hoping you would chime in, Jonathan. Excuse my ignorance, but is GB part of the EU? 

Yes, I pray for your country. I feel it is from whence my spiritual heritage came.


----------

